# Maltese National Specialty 2008



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Is there a way to get results online during the show that starts Sept. 9? Just seeing who is showing there this year would be so nice. There are lots of us who are very into it but can not be there and if we knew what was happening during the show it would be a nice vicarious trip.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Dee, last year, Sandy Bingham-Porter had the 'unofficial' results up on the AMA website within hours of the show. I'll try to post as much as I can also, hopefully can post some video since I have one of those new Flip video dealios. 

Wish you were going! Hopefully next year when it's in your neck of the woods!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 3 2008, 01:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629352


> Dee, last year, Sandy Bingham-Porter had the 'unofficial' results up on the AMA website within hours of the show. I'll try to post as much as I can also, hopefully can post some video since I have one of those new Flip video dealios.
> 
> Wish you were going! Hopefully next year when it's in your neck of the woods![/B]


Thanks Stacy. I'll be looking for anything you can send us! Hope you all have a real ball! :thumbsup:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Sep 3 2008, 12:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629335


> Is there a way to get results online during the show that starts Sept. 9? Just seeing who is showing there this year would be so nice. There are lots of us who are very into it but can not be there and if we knew what was happening during the show it would be a nice vicarious trip. [/B]


There are many of us that won't be able to come but want to be able to share in all the excitement! I was hoping  for 
a live web cam :HistericalSmiley: 

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 3 2008, 01:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629352


> Dee, last year, Sandy Bingham-Porter had the 'unofficial' results up on the AMA website within hours of the show. I'll try to post as much as I can also, hopefully can post some video since I have one of those new Flip video dealios.
> 
> Wish you were going! Hopefully next year when it's in your neck of the woods![/B]


Thanks so much STACY!!!! WE will LOVE your pictures!!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I will also be bringing my SLR and be taking some photos for sure! :biggrin:


----------

